# Many Bluegills



## coyote_buster

So I usually fish at this gravel pit and it was PRIVATLY stocked with bluegills many times many years ago. Now heres the problem, the only thing we can seem to catch out of this lake is little bluegills about 3 inches long. We cant seem to catch any of the bass, kittyfish, or big bluegills. These little guys are thick. We emptied a fish trap for our catfish bait one day and not even thirty minutes later there was forty of them in the trap again, thats how thick they are. Is this because thier growth is stunted. What should I do to improve the quality of the fishing. Lately ive just been taking them and feeding them to the cats to try to thin them out, what else cold I do? Yes! I have permision, I work for the owner and we are good friends, HELP ME.


----------



## TEALMAN

You need some mature bass in there to even out the population. I would say keep trapping and add some bass and you will see the size return to your sunfish population.


----------



## gunattic

something interesting that happened on big mcdonald lake near vergas, mn was that the large northerns got fished out.. and the small ones and runts got released.. as breeding went on, the fish became genetically smaller and now there are no large northerns in the lake and there never will be. The word from the minnesota fisheries is to take as many of the small northerns out of the lake as possible and then possibly introduce a different family of northerns. time to start pickling I guess.


----------



## coyote_buster

There are bass in there so im thinking its probably the later explanation although I dont think its been overfished, is it just stunted growth, i think im going to freeze some for **** bait.


----------

